# ecocomplete ???



## gonzo.njexit9 (Aug 22, 2011)

hi all
and thanks in advance for comments
??Do i still need to add laterite as a base if i am using ECO-COMPLETE????


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No you don't if you don't want to.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have eco in 3 tanks and have never added it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed,Eco is good on its own.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

Whats Eco-Completed


----------



## gonzo.njexit9 (Aug 22, 2011)

ty all
finally decided on a substrate -- eco-complete
now lets see whats next
i very new to the planted tank-1week old
have been doing alot of research and reading.
looking for nice driftwood pieces--
ordered an aquaclear 110 to break up surface water
plants will be last and fish
Any suggestions--any on where to go next??


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

sion342 said:


> Whats Eco-Completed


It's substrate that is used for planted tanks.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I don't use either. Sorry I can't help.

or perhaps that was helpful*old dude

my .02


----------



## gonzo.njexit9 (Aug 22, 2011)

manzanita driftwood on sale
buy 2 get 1 free
i guess i know whats next--lol


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> I don't use either. Sorry I can't help.
> 
> or perhaps that was helpful*old dude
> 
> my .02


Haha.

I like the Eco-Complete, but I'd only use it for small tanks. For bigger tanks I'd like to use your method since it's less costly but definitely worth more than two cents.


----------

